# 1.6 Turbo Diesel Tune Kit?



## AliJane128 (Dec 29, 2019)

Hey guys. I have a 2019 hatchback, with the 1.6L turbo diesel in it. I’m wondering if there is a tune kit out there that would work for this?
Planning to delete the def and put on an aftermarket exhaust, I can only find stuff for the 1.4 engine though.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I do not believe there is a tune of any sort out yet for the 1.6L diesel.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

There is nothing that I know of and no one appears to be working on one. Rumors exist that there are tunes but for some reason the place working on it cannot figure out how to lock the tune to one VIN, one ECU, so if they were to sell the tune it would be one person buying it and they could upload it to infinite cars. Not a good business model to have software that can just be copied and used by everyone.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

And that said, I don't expect you'll be finding any sort of delete tune any time soon.


----------

